# Brooklands pictures



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Great day at Brooklands, nice to meet some old and new friends. Have a look at some of my pics at: http://www.fotki.com/mackem


----------



## Gworks (Jan 20, 2003)

Some nice pics there. Once again, GUTTED that I cudnt be there!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mackem said:


> Great day at Brooklands, nice to meet some old and new friends. Have a look at some of my pics at: http://www.fotki.com/mackem


Thats a great photo of my TT(if only it was clean) with the P1127(nearly a harrier  ) If only I'd know we could have had a great discussion about Football :lol:


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

Hey Wallsendmag, sorry I missed you........

The discussion about footy would have been interesting!
Never mind, maybe next time. You can download your car picture from the website if you like it.

Cheers and good luck for the new season.

Mackem


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Thank for that my NUUK t shirt must have been too subtle next time its the Toon Toon one :lol:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

That Brooklands banking shot is amazing.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

:?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

How to steal the thunder of issue 5 :?

Nevermind... we'll find some otherway of doing the front cover.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

nutts said:


> How to steal the thunder of issue 5 :?
> 
> Nevermind... we'll find some otherway of doing the front cover.


I've deleted it, happy now?

I'm sorry I missplaced my crystal ball.


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

nutts said:


> How to steal the thunder of issue 5 :?
> 
> Nevermind... we'll find some otherway of doing the front cover.


Excuse me but am I missing something here? With 100 TTs lined up for a photoshoot, and several hundred pictures being taken by the attendees, is there an implication in your post that you believe you have some sort of exclusive on a shot that I took. Well, Mr Nutts, I don't think so..........


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Guys, neither Mark nor any of the committee think that.

Couple of points here. Firstly, aidb had, pretty creatively, come up with a treatment of the photo (that is no longer in this thread) - this particular treatment just happened to be EXACTLY what we had planned for the next cover of absoluTTe in terms of the wording used, so Mark's comment related to that - not the taking of or posting of the picture in general.

Secondly, when I called Mark to tell him I was surprised at his comment and that aidb had decided to remove the picture, he was mortified - he certainly didn't intend for his comment to be taken as it was - he asked me why I thought aidb had taken it that way with a smiley on the end - when I explained that he'd typo'd a "frowny" he obviously understood and asked me to apologise to aidb on his behalf as he would be unable to do so for a while as he was travelling - this I did. I'm sure Mark will be along at some point to do it in person!

Hope that clears it up for everyone - we certainly don't want a misunderstanding caused by great minds thinking alike to tarnish the day!

Cheers, Clive


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2004)

great pic Mackem..  as always !

gutted to have missed the end...


----------



## Mackem (May 22, 2002)

SundeepTT said:


> great pic Mackem..  as always !
> 
> gutted to have missed the end...


Thanks SundeepTT, good to meet you again on Sunday, your Porker looks fantastic!

Cheers


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

My few brooklands pics are here...
http://www.wak-tt.com/brooklands2004/brooklands2004.htm

They are all original big pics so broadband only.... if TTOC find any useful then download the ones you want.


----------



## ANT (Oct 2, 2002)

Wak, it was great to meet you yesterday! and Wak/Mackem thanks for the very cool pics
Cheers
ANT


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Aidan

Sorry. I didn't intend to cause offence mate 

AND I certainly did intend to add a :wink: not a :? to the post...

As Clive says, the wording was spookily similar to the concept I had in my mind for the next issue  Not surprising really, it was a fairly obvious cover sub-title 

Please add it back if you want... as Clive says I would hate a little typo to spoil what was a fantastic day


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

and i want to see it aid


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

nutts said:


> Aidan
> 
> Sorry. I didn't intend to cause offence mate
> 
> ...


No offence taken Mark. ( Oh yeah!  )

PS I've finished sulking now. [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

kingcutter said:


> and i want to see it aid


Sorry KC,
You'll have to wait for issue five of absoluTTe.

(Psssst, I'll be sellin' copies of the pic on ebay soon) [smiley=pimp2.gif] :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

A few more picture of the great day 
Click Here


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

aidb said:


> kingcutter said:
> 
> 
> > and i want to see it aid
> ...


will you be doint the buy now option :wink:


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great pictures everyone, especially the 3 pictures you got of my car attempting the Hill WAK

Cheers all, and good to meet so many faces to forum names.


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

hello....

there photo are beautiful :wink: :wink: :wink:

i don't come this year but in 2005...i will go with my french friends [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

SpiriTT, french member of TT Owner Club :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

It will be wonderful to see more of our French brothers here, please come and see us and bring all of your TT friends too ! :wink:


----------



## SpiriTT (Jul 21, 2004)

:wink:

there are not lot of french this year i think  but two TT from Szitzerland (my friends too :wink: )

we speak about your beautiful meeting and they are very happy [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

congratulation :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Are you coming to evenTT15 at Beaulieu on 19th July? Buy your tickets before Tuesday and you could win free entry.

Buy your evenTT15 tickets HERE


----------

